# No one cares IRQ error

## Fence36

I'm just wondering if this issue with the kernel has been addressed? I was using the latest kernel source, and I still get the error, which prevents, in my case, my atheros wireless card to not work with either madwifi or ndiswrapper. I have to use 2.4 source to use my wireless card. 

I've been searching and searching for an answer but couldn't find anything that worked. Maybe I'm just missing it. Can someone clarify.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fence36,

For me at least that was fixed in later 2.6.7 kernels. Its caused by the USB 2.0 driver ehci-hcd. If you don't need USB 2.0, don't allow that module to load. 

When it loads it disables the IRQ it gets allocated and nothing else on that IRQ works either. Exactly what (if anything) is affected varies from user to user, since it depends on how IRQs are shared.

----------

## Fence36

I'll try disabling ehci

----------

## Isaiah

Passing 'pci=routeirq' to the kernel at boot time has always done the trick here  :Wink: 

----------

## Fence36

Nada...didn't work. I'm kind of stuck here. This happens on every distro I've tried. Yoper, Gentoo, Ubuntu, ...just to name a few. Is there something I'm missing here. I get disabling irq #5, which happens to be my wireless card on my laptop. I get a spurious irq bla bla bla also. I'm going to post my dmesg output as soon as I can get my ntfs permissions thing fixed.

----------

## Fence36

Forget it. I'm going back to 2.6.5 gentoo sources....

----------

## Fence36

Okay, installed 2.6.5 gentoo-dev-sources, but I get this when I try loading ndiswrapper.

```

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@fireball) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Tue Oct 5 00:14:37 MST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fefa000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fefa000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32496 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=0x31B acpi=off pci=biosirq

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2205.340 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 1031032k/1047488k available (3707k kernel code, 15552k reserved, 1045k data, 176k init, 129984k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4341.76 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 0a

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8dc, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0c.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

radeonfb: Invalid ROM signature 303 should be 0xaa55

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=475.00 Mhz, System=250.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: 1680X1050 WSXGA+        

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1680x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.9.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: TOSHIBA MK8026GAX, ATA DISK drive

hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-R6372, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB), CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:10.1

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[d0008000-d00087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

NFTL driver: nftlcore.c $Revision: 1.94 $, nftlmount.c $Revision: 1.34 $

INFTL: inftlcore.c $Revision: 1.14 $, inftlmount.c $Revision: 1.11 $

register_blkdev: cannot get major 93 for inftl

Unable to register inftl block device on major 93: -16

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 5, pci mem f988bc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:01:00.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 9, io base 00001c00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:06.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 00001c20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 00001c40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:11.6

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 at 0x1400, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8183 buckets, 65464 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090f50000321792]

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 506032k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 1.2 loaded

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0e.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:10.3

r8169: PCI device 0000:00:08.0: unknown chip version, assuming RTL-8169

r8169: PCI device 0000:00:08.0: TxConfig = 0x4000000

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL-8169'.

eth0: RealTek RTL8169 Gigabit Ethernet at 0xf9a2d800, 00:90:f5:32:17:92, IRQ 5

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

eth0: 100Mbps Full-duplex operation.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.11.6

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:05.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:05.0.

ath%d: request_irq failed

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ath_pci: driver unloaded

ath_pci: Unknown parameter `irq'

ath_pci: 0.9.4.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:05.0.

ath%d: request_irq failed

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

ndiswrapper version 0.9 loaded

ndiswrapper: driver gnwlia.sys added

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:05.0.

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:170): log: C000009A, length: 4 (f6c85220)

ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one:1299): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device

gnwlia.sys: probe of 0000:00:05.0 failed with error -22

```

Here is my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda4 vga=0x31B acpi=off pci=biosirq

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

```

----------

## F.Ultra

I just had the same problems with IRQ 5 and this with an e100 NIC, no USB what so ever configured for the kernel. Enabling local APIC and IO-APIC in the kernel fixed this for me!

----------

## Fence36

Here are the specs of my laptop if it helps.

http://discountlaptops.com/index.php?section=specs&model_id=989&category_id=34&category_theme=c1

----------

## Fence36

Surely someone must have an idea...

----------

## F.Ultra

Have you tried running with an SMP enabled kernel (that turns on the IOAPIC)?

----------

## Fence36

I've narrowed this down to a bug in my chipset.  :Sad:  I'll try the smp thing next. Knoppix and Yoper have something in dmesg output that says VIA IRQ FIXUP.... What is this and where do I get it.

----------

## Fence36

Okay, when I enabled smp my wireless card worked but not any of my usb devices, with dmesg reporting that irq probe for device "then the pci id" failed. It suggests using pci=biosirq which also won't work. I think that I need to find a kernel with that via irq patch.

----------

